# Disappointed in Damasko



## m6rk

I'm disappointed that Damasko has discontinued most of their classic designs. I understand the move to their in house movements but almost all of the designs that appealed to me are no longer available. Damasko is much less appealing to me now.


----------



## bdev

Glad I bought my DA42 when I did. Got the last one sold by Watchmann. Probably the last DA42 in the USA.


----------



## Betterthere

bdev said:


> Glad I bought my DA42 when I did. Got the last one sold by Watchmann. Probably the last DA42 in the USA.


When did you buy it? I bought my DA42 Black from Greg April 20, 2022.


----------



## danimal107

Just picked up what looks like the last DC66 with the 60 min bezel for sale online. I prefer its simple dial over the DC86. Decided to pick it up because who knows if damasko will bring something similar back. But now they come out with the new DC86/2 and I want that one also. haha...


----------



## bdev

Betterthere said:


> When did you buy it? I bought my DA42 Black from Greg April 20, 2022.


Looks like you got the last one. Bought mine December of 2021. It was the last one he had in stock at the time.


----------



## earlofsodbury

m6rk said:


> I'm disappointed that Damasko has discontinued most of their classic designs. I understand the move to their in house movements but almost all of the designs that appealed to me are no longer available. Damasko is much less appealing to me now.


Damasko don't exactly excel at self-promotion, so we're often left with guess-work - and my guess (fwiw) is this is temporary, and that more designs will join those currently available as time goes by.

Don't forget Damasko is a small company, who were significantly affected by the pandemic, and I suspect are also being affected by materials availability and rising costs as the ramifications of Russia invading Ukraine ripple across Europe.

Give it time 👌


----------



## m6rk

earlofsodbury said:


> Damasko don't exactly excel at self-promotion, so we're often left with guess-work - and my guess (fwiw) is this is temporary, and that more designs will join those currently available as time goes by.
> 
> Don't forget Damasko is a small company, who were significantly affected by the pandemic, and I suspect are also being affected by materials availability and rising costs as the ramifications of Russia invading Ukraine ripple across Europe.
> 
> Give it time 👌


I hope you're Correct. I like Damasko and have owned several. I would definitely purchase one again. I do hope some of their classics will eventually make it back.


----------



## Nokie

Nothing stays the same forever. 

Those who have the older models are probably pretty happy right now.....


----------



## PSo71

I’ll wait to see what Damasko comes out with in the future before I write them off, but yes, the move to in house movements bums me out a bit and of course the scarcity of the classic models also makes me sad.


----------



## Betterthere

bdev said:


> Looks like you got the last one. Bought mine December of 2021. It was the last one he had in stock at the time.


You probably got the last of the regular supply. Mine came from what I suspect was a "clean up" at the factory where Greg got a few to sell.

I had sold my previous one and really regretted it so you can imagine how pleased I was to replace it with a brand new one. Going to hold onto this one.


----------



## PeteJ

Thought for a moment this was a letter of complaint to the editor from someone in Germany!


----------



## Batboy

Nokie said:


> Those who have the older models are probably pretty happy right now.....


Yes. I’m delighted that I bought my DA46 while it was available.

I also hope that Damasko brings back some of its classic designs (e.g., the DA series). Albeit, Damasko has launched some exciting new models (e.g., the DC86/2 and DSub50).

I know the in-house movement was needed because of the ETA situation. However, the in-house movement’s higher price has coincided with many people struggling financially. It’s bad timing for Damasko watches to become more expensive.


----------



## bdev

Betterthere said:


> You probably got the last of the regular supply. Mine came from what I suspect was a "clean up" at the factory where Greg got a few to sell.
> 
> I had sold my previous one and really regretted it so you can imagine how pleased I was to replace it with a brand new one. Going to hold onto this one.


Same here. Mine is a keeper. I just wish Damasko would have lumed the numbers instead of those tiny indices. That's the only negative I see with the watch.


----------



## Mediocre

Maybe they are brilliant marketers, and this is their New Coke moment


----------



## Betterthere

bdev said:


> Same here. Mine is a keeper. I just wish Damasko would have lumed the numbers instead of those tiny indices. That's the only negative I see with the watch.


Yes I tried the white version for that reason but somehow just didn't work.


----------



## Betterthere

Mediocre said:


> Maybe they are brilliant marketers, and this is their New Coke moment


Honestly, I think the problem is going to be price wise they are moving upmarket with other competitors.


----------



## Mediocre

Betterthere said:


> Honestly, I think the problem is going to be price wise they are moving upmarket with other competitors.


Agreed. They have been aiming that way for awhile, but it is such a tough time to try to do it. Hoping they survive


----------



## m6rk

I kind of had a thing for the DH 3.0


----------



## earlofsodbury

m6rk said:


> I kind of had a thing for the DH 3.0


God yes, I'd _love_ a green-dialled Damasko, especially one with a proper rehaut


----------



## MrDagon007

I am pretty confident they will come back, with a K in the model name instead of an A.
Yes, waiting takes longer than expected but you’ll have an even more robust variant of the eta movement than eta itself.
This being said, will be keeping my 373. Maybe I will ask for the movement to be replaced by their movement once it goes in for service.


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> I am pretty confident they will come back, with a K in the model name instead of an A.
> Yes, waiting takes longer than expected but you’ll have an even more robust variant of the eta movement than eta itself.
> This being said, will be keeping my 373. Maybe I will ask for the movement to be replaced by their movement once it goes in for service.


I‘ll keep my DA 343 as well, that‘s for sure. Hope I‘ll get more information when meeting with Konrad on Saturday. Will stay in Barbing until Tuesday. Sufficient time to talk though. I do think that Damasko has to struggle with post covid issues and supply chain problems like other competitors as well (i.e. Laco currently has no mechanical chronographs in stock).


----------



## bts01

StufflerMike said:


> I‘ll keep my DA 343 as well, that‘s for sure. Hope I‘ll get more information when meeting with Konrad on Saturday. Will stay in Barbing until Tuesday. Sufficient time to talk though. I do think that Damasko has to struggle with post covid issues and supply chain problems like other competitors as well (i.e. Laco currently has no mechanical chronographs in stock).


Thanks Mike, hopefully some good news you can share from damasko. As I've said elsewhere, I share a similar frustration with the OP; and maybe a bit of news about damaskos future might go a long way for some of us. Also, thanks in advance!


----------



## Quartersawn

I was on the waiting list for a black DK30 for a few months but they did not ever get any in stock. I was offered a DS30 (and I prefer its solid case back) but that watch only comes with a date function so I passed on it. I got tired of waiting and got my deposit back.


----------



## ekwanok

Today I got word that my DK30 will be ready in 2-3 weeks, so the news isn't all bad.


----------



## STK1200S

After 2 years or research, lusting i purchased a DA46 a few months prior to being discontinued


----------



## STK1200S

Asking prices are climbing!  








in


----------



## Happy Acres

STK1200S said:


> Asking prices are climbing!
> 
> View attachment 16735690
> in


They are on a different planet.


----------



## danimal107

Yeah some japan retailer has dc66's for sale at something crazy like $3,600


----------



## Kirkawall

I love the ones I have left, but tend to wear only one, a DA35, regularly these days. It's a miracle of purpose-led design and functional clarity, but I can't say that I have much interest in the newest models, especially given the hammering I've received on currency conversion and taxes/ duties on the last few I've bought.

I think that some brands thrive within certain design and price parameters. For me, a USD 1200.00 - 1500.00 Damasko was a class-leading watch and represented excellent value. Above 2k, there's many more options.

But it's nice to see them continuing to develop and innovate.


----------



## Gatto

Kirkawall said:


> I think that some brands thrive within certain design and price parameters. For me, a USD 1200.00 - 1500.00 Damasko was a class-leading watch and represented excellent value. Above 2k, there's many more options.
> 
> But it's nice to see them continuing to develop and innovate.


Well said, I agree.


----------



## pixnw

I agree completely with the OP. I posted something similar a while back and got a bit flamed for it. I like Damasko as a company. I had them custom engrave a watch as a graduation gift for my son several years ago. The case back had to be engraved prior to hardening. They didn't charge for the engraving. Greg is a great US based dealer to work with. They have a lot going for them, but like the OP, none of their current offerings really appeal to me. Not sure why they discontinued some of their seemingly popular models, but it's their company to run as they see fit.


----------



## m6rk

pixnw said:


> I agree completely with the OP. I posted something similar a while back and got a bit flamed for it. I like Damasko as a company. I had them custom engrave a watch as a graduation gift for my son several years ago. The case back had to be engraved prior to hardening. They didn't charge for the engraving. Greg is a great US based dealer to work with. They have a lot going for them, but like the OP, none of their current offerings really appeal to me. Not sure why they discontinued some of their seemingly popular models, but it's their company to run as they see fit.


Don't get me wrong, I love Damasko. I just miss the older models.


----------



## pixnw

m6rk said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Damasko. I just miss the older models.


I'm right there with you. It would be like Sinn discontinuing the 556.


----------



## sky4

I'm confident they'll be back with their in house movements. damasko is like 25 people. it takes time to get all your BOM parts in inventory and make product. They seem to be going for easy wins- the accessible DS&DK series and their profitable chronographs. looks like good business to me.


----------



## Batboy

sky4 said:


> damasko is like 25 people.


In 2013, Damasko had 22 staff, according to Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damasko

I wonder how many people they have now?


----------



## StufflerMike

Batboy said:


> In 2013, Damasko had 22 staff, according to Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damasko
> 
> I wonder how many people they have now?


About 30, looking to recruite more as we know.


----------



## m6rk

It makes total sense now that when a company that small makes a big change, like switching to an in house movement, that it would take some time to bring back their entire product line.


----------



## φευ

StufflerMike said:


> About 30, looking to recruite more as we know.


Not meaning to derail the thread, but I think the following facts are interesting...

The ex-CEO of Vacheron said that when he joined the company, in the early 70s, there were 45 - IIRC - employees (at the time he said that, a few years back, they had grown to over 1000) (I doubt that, in the 70s, they made more watches than Damasko does today. They were certainly very well-known. Also, a different watchmaking eco-system, those days).

I remember that a Laco person, posted in this forum, a few years back (before COVID) that they are around 20? (+ they do waaay less than Damasko) (edit: I even found the post - am such a genious: How the heck is Laco a micro brand?)


----------



## StufflerMike

φευ said:


> …I remember that a Laco person, posted in this forum, a few years back (before COVID) that they are around 20? (+ they do waaay less than Damasko).


What does „they do waaay less than Damasko“ mean ? Are you saying Laco produces less watches than Damasko ? Laco has about 15/20 employees in their HQ but this isn‘t the place where their watches are manufactured. Haven‘t see the facility where Laco is producing their watches (about 50,000 per anno). Have seen the facilities of Damasko a couple of times, Damasko produces waaay less watches.


----------



## φευ

StufflerMike said:


> What does „they do waaay less than Damasko“ mean ? Are you saying Laco produces less watches than Damasko ? Laco has about 15/20 employees in their HQ but this isn‘t the place where their watches are manufactured. Haven‘t see the facility where Laco is producing their watches (about 50,000 per anno). Have seen the facilities of Damasko a couple of times, Damasko produces waaay less watches.


Hmm, as I was coming back to edit the post, somebody beat me... Good + thanks for calling me out on this (+ reminds me of https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham's_Law)

The "waaayy less" meant value-added (aka unique stuff. Movements. Case tech. Maybe "value-added" is not the right term, either). Laco may make more watches/have a bigger catalog - I have even seen them on wrists in NYC! But... nothing outside of cosmetic appeal. And this is from somebody who came very close to buying one (one thing I liked about them was that they were honest about their "calibers"; do not know if this info is still on their website - probably is).


----------



## Commisar

sky4 said:


> I'm confident they'll be back with their in house movements. damasko is like 25 people. it takes time to get all your BOM parts in inventory and make product. They seem to be going for easy wins- the accessible DS&DK series and their profitable chronographs. looks like good business to me.


Almost certainly.

I doubt they'd willingly give up staple models. They just have MASSIVE labor and parts shortages do they're concentrating on very profitable/unique SKUs at the moment


----------



## Patrick B.

m6rk said:


> I hope you're Correct. I like Damasko and have owned several. I would definitely purchase one again. I do hope some of their classics will eventually make it back.


Thats the game. Better think twice before selling. Anyway, I m sure at least some of the classics will come up again one day. But hey: what about the stunning new DC76/2 ? Or if you are looking for a 3 hands: If I would not already have my DA36, I would instandly look for a DS30, DK30… In the flesh they look amazing and with the DK series you even have a manufacture movement, If this is not apealing, I dont know…Cheeerzzz


----------



## robi1138

I've stopped looking at Damasko for a while now. I like some of their watches but they're either too expensive because of the in-house movements or they're too small or they're something. Mainly though it's all the same stuff I've seen before.


----------



## mrozowjj

While I understand and appreciate the desire to go to an in house movement I really don't like how much it adds to the cost. I know ETA movements are hard to source right now but Selita movements are still plenty good and would keep the cost down.


----------



## StufflerMike

mrozowjj said:


> While I understand and appreciate the desire to go to an in house movement I really don't like how much it adds to the cost. I know ETA movements are hard to source right now but Selita movements are still plenty good and would keep the cost down.


If you order a Sellita today you will get it in a year. Only if you are lucky. German manufacturers waiting for a Sellita 510 have ordered those movements for March 2022, the launch of their new watch was planed accordingly, but until today nada.
Going in-house is the better solution and if more German manufacturers (like Findeisen) would order Damasko movements it - of course - has impact on the pricing.


----------



## aaamax

StufflerMike said:


> If you order a Sellita today you will get it in a year. Only if you are lucky.


This is why you love a forum like this. Xlnt info !
I had no idea and was under the same impression as the poster, that they were in good supply.
Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

aaamax said:


> This is why you love a forum like this. Xlnt info !
> I had no idea and was under the same impression as the poster, that they were in good supply.
> Thanks.


Well, when Swatch Group decided to stop delivery of movements all affected manufacturers went to Sellita, STP and other movement manufacturers which were not able to cope with the (massive) demand. Crazy times now; when I visited Baselworld 10 (or more) years ago Sellita had a large booth but almost no people interested in their products. Nowadays there booth would be overruned.


----------



## robi1138

StufflerMike said:


> Going in-house is the better solution and if more German manufacturers (like Findeisen) would order Damasko movements it - of course - has impact on the pricing.


Has Damasko sold (or tried to sell) their movements to other German (or non-German) watch manufacturers, Mike?


----------



## Paul in SC

Yes. Findeisen uses the Damasko movement in their diver model.


----------



## StufflerMike

robi1138 said:


> Has Damasko sold (or tried to sell) their movements to other German (or non-German) watch manufacturers, Mike?


The Germano & Walther 600m was the first watch with a Damasko movement (A35), Findeisen F-1253 is fitted with the A 26.


----------



## robi1138

StufflerMike said:


> The Germano & Walther 600m was the first watch with a Damasko movement (A35), Findeisen F-1253 is fitted with the A 26.


Ah...thank you!


----------



## kala011

will they make one with gmt?


----------



## WatchMann

kala011 said:


> will they make one with gmt?


They did, but it is no longer produced.


----------

